# Had to Evict my Betta



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey...I got a beautiful betta a few months ago. He is almost pure white. I had never seen one that color. It was Walmart, and I try never to buy fish there, but I just had to get him. He is white with just a trace of pale blue on the tips of his fins- really unusual coloration. 

I had been keeping him in a 2 1/2 gallon tank. I had a small filter in it, but he kept being blown around by the current and really seemed not to like it. So I took it out. He seemed happy, but I wanted to give him more room, so I put him in my ten gallon tank with three rasboras. He got along fine with them, and all was well.

Well, it WAS well. I had a few young platies that managed to survive a drop from about three months ago and were in the 5 gallon tank with 2 male guppies (I knew that putting bettas with male guppies is a no no) Well, the platies were getting too big so I put them with the rasboras and betta- well, the betta went after them! Flared and chased them all around the tank. I had to take him out, and he's back in his little 2 1/2 gallon tank. I don't know why he got along fine with the rasboras and not the platys unless it was that he had established his territory and the intruders weren't welcome? I don't know. Since moving him he seems fine. I guess putting bettas in with other fish is hit or miss.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> putting bettas in with other fish is hit or miss.


This is almost exactly how the 'what can I keep my betta with?' question is usually answered. Maybe he reacted to the bright colors.


----------



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

That could be, that he didn't like their color (bigot betta, lol) but it could also be that they were much smaller than him and he felt he could boss them around, while the rasboras were almost his size. Who knows? Anyway, he seems fine now. I will hesitate before putting a betta in a community tank again.


----------



## temptresskitty (Aug 8, 2009)

Best bet that I know of, is to try and make a betta one of the last few fish that you add into your community tanks.. Its a way to make him feel like everything else there belongs, and now he has to figure out were he belongs. Bright colors can set betta off, yes, same with long fins. But like any other fish, they have their own personality. You live, and learn from everything in life. 

Your betta sounds absolutely beautiful. Now your gonna make me wanna look more at the betta at wal-mart.


Amber


----------

